
Free-to-use science-based food-wine pairing technology - daleepc
http://delipair.com
======
daleepc
The technology helps people have a far better dining experience with wine, by
guiding them to the best 'paired' wine, whether white or red is preferred.

It drastically simplifies the process of getting to the perfect wine
recommendation, in just a few seconds directly at Delipair.com

The solution was built by fusing science and technology, leading to the
creation of a proprietary algorithm.

You have to paste in the recipe you're interested in, to get the wine
recommendations.

The site is not selling anything - pairings are currently free for consumers.

User feedback appreciated and will be garnered from comments.

